# ouch



## catpaver825 (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## MOBLIZZARD (Oct 14, 2010)

hahahahha, That has been all over the news. I love the "your supervisor better bring his laywer." This is why they should leave the snow removal to the pros not some part time layed off guy that has never plowed snow in his life.


----------

